# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  المناصير يحتج على استبعاد أبناء عشائر "عباد والعدوان" من تشكيلة "أمناء البلقاء التطبي

## ادارة المنتدى

احتج النائب بسام المناصير على تشكيلة مجالس أمناء الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية بسبب ما قال إنه "استبعاد عدد من الشخصيات المعروفة من أبناء عباد"، من المشاركة في مجلس أمناء جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية.ولفت الى أن الحكومة "راعت المعادلة في كل الجامعات الأخرى جغرافيا وديمغرافيا شمالا وجنوبا وشرقا". وتساءل المناصير الذي ينتمي لعشائر عباد في رسالة بعث بها الى رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي أمس "عن سبب هذا التجاهل والتغييب، وهل دولتكم لا تعلمون بتركيبة المنطقة وأهلها".وأضاف "إنني إذ أسجل بمرارة عتبي الشديد على دولتكم على استبعاد وتغييب أي من الكفاءات العالية التي يفخر بها أبناء عباد في محافظة البلقاء فيما يتعلق بتشكيلة مجلس أمناء جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية، الأمر الذي ولد لدينا شعورا من المرارة والانزعاج".وبين في رسالته أنه لا ينحو منحى عشائريا، لكنه يرى أن "أبناء عباد والعدوان جزء مهم وأساسي في تركيبة البلقاء أرضا وتاريخا وحضارة، ومجلس الأمناء جزء من التعبير عن هذا المكون وهذا الدور الذي لا ينكره إلا جاحد، ولا يتجاوز عنه أحد بهذه البساطة، فهذا واقع الحال الذي أفرزته التركيبة الجديدة لمجلس أمناء الجامعة".الـغد

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

